# zamknięta całość



## Monisia

"Gotowy produkt w postaci zamkniętej całości, opuszczając zakład produkcyjny, jest w zasadzie w pełni przystosowany do zamieszkania."

chodzi o hotel budowany w jakiejś nowej technologii
zastanawiam się jak powiedzieć, że opuszcza fabrykę w 'postaci zamkniętej całości'?


----------



## Tunia

A co to znaczy w postaci zamknietej calosci. Jako budynek?
 To ten hotel jest produkowany w fabryce?


----------



## Monisia

artykuł jest przykładem dziennikarskiego bełkotu ale z treści domyslam się, że hotel budowany jest z gotowych modułów, ktore w postaci całości przyjeżdżają z fabryki - takie gotowe klocki do połączenia na miejscu


----------



## Tunia

aha, czyli te klocki sa ta zamknieta caloscia??
Jesli tak to ja bym nie zawracala sobie glowy zamknieta caloscia a po prostu gotowe produkty wychodza z fabryki. Tym bardziej, ze jest to artykul a nie specjalistyczny tekst dla budowlancow. W tym momencie odbiorce artykulu nie bedzie interesowac 'zamknieta calosc' owego klocka a sam fakt gotowosci produktu do uzytku.
moznaby jako 'final product', chyba, ze kontekst wskazuje inaczej (mam na mysli czy sa tam jeszcze jakies inne informacje jak nazwa produktu itd)


----------



## PawelBierut

Ekspertem nie jestem, ale coś mi się kojarzy, że zamknięta całość domu to stan w którym ma wszystkie ściany, podłogi i dach... (w każdym razie coś w tym stylu)


----------



## Tunia

no ok ale skoro tak to wg tekstu caly hotel ze scianami gotowy do uzytku wychodzi z fabryki...
ja bym zostala przy final product


----------



## PawelBierut

Trudno coś powiedzieć sensownego bez dostępu do trochę szerszej wiedzy na ten temat... w każdym razie mogę sobie wyobrazić, że ten hotel to wcale nie hotel tylko coś w rodzaju budki, baraku, domku letniskowego itp. W tym przypadku już można dostrzec sensensowność słów "jest w zasadzie w pełni przystosowany do zamieszkania". Budki, baraki, domki letniskowe itp. w zakładzie produkcyjnym da się wykonać w całości.


----------



## Monisia

jest to raczej ekskluzywny hotel, budowany w nowej ekologicznej technologii- taki bardzo trendy Jest złożony z elementów przywożonych z fabryki własnie w formie całości - takie gotowe klocki, które potem składa się w całość na miejscu


----------



## PawelBierut

Więc, może te klocki to pomieszczenia mieszkalne...


----------



## Monisia

tak to sa pomieszczenia mieszkalne , ale mój problem to tłumaczenie tak sformułowanego zdania - zastanawiam się czy jest jakiś sposób powiedzenia tego po angielsku, bo nie zawsze jest możliwość zapytania autora co miał na myśli (nawet powiedziałabym, że w wiekszości przypadków nie mam takiej możliwości) czyli muszę trzymać się oryginału.
Oczywiści można to zupenie pozmieniać- ale z tym jestem w stanie sobie poradzić. Ciekawa byłam czy ktoś ma może pomysł na bardziej dosłowną wersję


----------



## Tunia

a co to znaczy doslownie? slowo za slowo, struktura za strukture? nikt tak nie tlumaczy...


----------

